# Shami goats , Bucks pictures



## Naef hajaya (Mar 17, 2010)

This breed of goats was found in Syria and Palestine and Jordan since many years. But it  was developed in saudi arabia since thirty years to becom so beautiful ,characterized by the large size of this dynasty and roman nose and the advantage of producing large quantities of milk and production of bilateral and tri-twins, this type colors availbe are numerous mainly red and black and brown and white. 
This is 5 picture to bucks of shami goats. 
Shami bucks


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2010)

Very unusual....

Thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wonder why they crop their ears like that?  I've seen Boers, Nubians, and other lop-eared crosses around here with ears like that, but....well, here it's usually frostbite that does the cropping when they're babies.

Like Roll said...thanks for these pictures.  Really, really neat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2010)

Very different. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just did a google image search for "Shami goat"..  







Um...no.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2010)

Maybe to keep them out of the water?  (Ears cropped).

I find it odd they'd 'create' such an over the top profile (big honkin' nose) and then mess them up by chopping off the ears.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey, Naef hajaya...what does your signature mean?  Can you translate it to English for me?

Just curious.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 17, 2010)

Yikes!

I will never make fun of lamanchas again.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 17, 2010)

Very different. Do you have a picture of the skull of one? I'm just trying to figure out how it all goes together :/


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 17, 2010)

Those have the be the ugliest goats I have ever seen in my entire life. lol. I'm not a big fan of the head on a Boer, but MAN... a face only a mother could love. Eep.


----------



## miron28 (Mar 17, 2010)

um no... i would have to stay away from there goats!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 17, 2010)

so these look like something out of a Star Wars movie... seriously though it appears that someone has bred the bejeezus out of deformities to create this..kinda like those munchkin cats.  looks as if someone shoved that roman nose right up into the skull.. looking at these pictures makes me sad for these animals..I do not find these goats appealing at all and kinda continue to wonder really what is going on in the middle east


----------



## stano40 (Mar 18, 2010)

My Best Translation:  

الله أكبر و العزة للهGod is greater and pride for the


That is one massive goat though.

bob


----------



## Naef hajaya (Mar 18, 2010)

stano40 said:
			
		

> My Best Translation:
> 
> الله أكبر و العزة للهGod is greater and pride for the
> 
> ...


translation is { god is greater and pride for the god }


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 18, 2010)

I just realized (looking at pictures again), they have blue eyes! Very neat!


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow that is an UGLY goat! So that is what inbreeding does to a goat over a few generations?  Ewwwwwwwwww, a face only their Mother can love.


----------



## _sonshine_ (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow they are huge!!


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 18, 2010)

aw! I love them!


----------



## stano40 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am interested in why that particular breed of goat was bred that way.  Was it for milk and meat production?

It's an awesome animal.

bob


----------

